# 2 '82 Datsun 200sx, should I buy?



## VAVolvo (Jan 13, 2008)

There is a guy on my local Craigslist that is selling 2 1982 Datsun 200sx for $400 obo. I went to go check them out yesterday, and they seemed pretty solid except that they both had extensive rust on the fenders, side skirt, and rear fenders. 

I jacked them up and they did not appear to show any rust on the frame or anywhere underneath. These cars have been sitting for about 5 years so it might take a bit to get them running. 

The interior in one of them seems to be okay with some of the vinyl on the doors coming off. The biggest concern for me is the rust on the fenders because it will be very hard to find replacement fenders, otherwise I'd have to cut away the rust and weld in new pieces.

I'm just asking, is it worth the effort in restoring at least one of them? Or is the 1982 Datsun 200sx just another old school import lost cause? I was thinking of dropping in a KA20 and modifying the car to run on more modern parts. I'm just trying to get some opinions before I decide if I should get the cars or not.

Thanks!


----------



## VAVolvo (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes? No? Can I get a witness?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It all depends on your goal...If you are thinking the car will be worth a lot of money when you get done fixing it up, then you'll likely be disappointed. The simply aren't as desireable as the Z-cars, roadsters or early 510s. They were a good car, overall. They had horrible traction in the snow. Rust, as you pointed out, was a concern. I never heard of a KA20....perhaps you meant KA24? That really wouldn't be much of a benefit as the original NAP-Z was very good engine and had a good amount of torque. If you were looking for a fun, ol' Nissan to fix up and drive around and it's something you have a liking towards, then they might be worth picking up if you are looking for a project build. You might even be able to find some good fenders with a bit of searching on the internet. The 1/4-panels would likely require some metal work. An upholstery can work with the door panels. Bottom line, do you feel it's something that you want to put money into?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, while the older 200SXs were good cars, there isn't exactly a high demand for parts or restorers around. I fear a good deal of them went to the "car park in the sky" courtesy of a junkyard car crusher. Personally, for that cheap, I would snatch both of them and restore them as best as I could. If you are looking for a daily driver, it may take a few years before that is possible, but who else do you know who has a car like that? As for the engine choice, if you can, leave it original. There are plenty of rebuild kits out there, and you could get the job done professionally and have it last the remainder of the vehicle's life rather than forking over immediate money for a used engine that craps out after a few thousand.


----------



## dorimaster (Nov 5, 2006)

I have one myself and could use some parts, let me know if you got them! If not have his contact info?

thanks!

Pete
[email protected]


----------

